# one out, one in



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Decided to swap the Lotus for something a bit more practical, a wee Focus (RS) 

out:









in:









OH YEAH!

lotsn lots of plans, will post up some (read hunners) of photos when I get the chances to give the paint a proper seeing to.

cheeRS

(oh aye, I'll cnage my wee picture soon too)


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Top move fella:thumb:

Now get on to Jared at Dreamscience and release the wrath:doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Earning to much cash!!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

That is nice, really nice. The White ones look good with gloss black wheels too.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumb:
Gloss black or anthracite ?????









oooft!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm thinking anthracite Robbo when are you handing over the keys ya big hun!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Nice :thumb:.... Looking forward to seeing the detailing pics soon :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'm thinking anthracite Robbo when are you handing over the keys ya big hun!


Am edgin to them myself, wee change from Gloss black.

handing the keys to you? huh? eh NEVER! plus its the all singing all dancing keyless entry and push button start, too technical for you 



squeakyclean32 said:


> Very Nice :thumb:.... Looking forward to seeing the detailing pics soon :thumb:


it took huge will power only to do a token de-Tar session and foam today, but a full-on wheels-off-painty-calipers-rotary work & Jeffs is in the pipeline.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

xpressvalet said:


> Am edgin to them myself, wee change from Gloss black.
> 
> handing the keys to you? huh? eh NEVER! plus its the all singing all dancing keyless entry and push button start, too technical for you


All that money and no key!!!!! lol. ah well i'll just need to be co-pilot when i pop over for a a "swatch"!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

aye Graham, if your in the area just drop me a text see if am about.

PS: bring your detailing gear too


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

xpressvalet said:


> aye Graham, if your in the area just drop me a text see if am about.
> 
> PS: bring your detailing gear too


Will do...actually...... i'm in Livi Monday and Tuesday 

We doing the Zaino treatment


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice choice Robert.
Happy motoring.
Gordon.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice! I have seen a few about on the roads and love the look of them.
Alex


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very tasty, any pics of the inside ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Prefer the lotus, sorry


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice!

I would go with gloss black for the alloys plus the Montune Tuning package that has just been announced. RS500 power for £2000!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

:argie: I really do like the white RS, pure heaven. 

Gloss black wheels would look really good but seen a few go down this route unlike anthracite which would be different (trend starter maybe?)

Chris


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

now thats what i call an upgrade nice choice rob.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning, very jealous mate


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

drum role ( dont get too excited ) got the wheels back from JRM in edinburgh today and on the car..........paint is from the Fiat Abrath.














































whilst up off the wheels this week, managed to clay, Dodo Lime Prime (just to clean her up) layered up 3 coats of Zaino Z2 as well. Will get the paint fully corrected for the RSOC national day! 
(little RS badges to be glued back on but i just couldnt wait to get the wheels on.)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks good, shame its got a rusty bolt in the wheel arch already!


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

nice m8, looks ace


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Cracking car, you dont happen to work at a large financial institution close to edi airport do you, one like in the car park that i see every day


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Celticking said:


> Cracking car, you dont happen to work at a large financial institution close to edi airport do you, one like in the car park that i see every day


nope that aint me. i have a very obvious "RS" number plate and some fluffy dice :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks well better now with them wheels.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

i have been in awe of the bluetooth and voice control stuff today, for a Ford its packed with technology, it even controls the climate functions by voice command, way technogeek but I love ! :driver:


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice mate


----------

